

Celebrate/support America's Best Idea, day of service at 391 national parks - yu
http://www.nps.gov/

======
petewarden
I can't tell you how much I've got out of volunteering for trail maintenance
on the weekends. A few hours wielding a pick-ax somewhere beautiful is the
perfect mind-cleaner after 6 days sitting in front of a computer hacking.

------
yu
* National Day of Service and Celebration <http://www.nps.gov/september26/>

* Paving the Way: National Park-to-Park Highway <http://www.pavingtheway.tv/>

* PBS National Parks: <http://www.pbs.org/nationalparks/>

* National Parks preview: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx8WbZIWCSM>

* Find a park: <http://www.nps.gov/findapark/index.htm>

